# Intel HDA soundcard not working

## ecroy

Hi!

My notebook has an Intel HDA soundcard based on the Realtek ALC880 chip and no matter what I try it keeps silent  :Sad: 

I've tried gentoo and vanilla sources (x86 and ~x86). Neither the kernel alsa modules, nor the alsa modules from the alsa-driver package (tried up to the latest alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc2) make any difference.

The modules load fine but everytime I actually try to play something it gives me a strange error - here's the message from aplay:

```

ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:900:(snd_pcm_direct_initialize_slave) unable to install hw params

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:831:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to initialize slave

aplay: main:542: audio open error: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

Searching the web for the this error message didn't help much...

Here's my /etc/modules.d/alsa file:

```

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel model=z71v

options snd-hda-intel index=0

options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1

```

I tried various combinations of the optional module parameters but they seem to make no difference besides I get other mixer options in alsamixer when changing the model (as my notebook is no z71v but seems to have the same connectors - ie. three jacks with one shared SPDIF output - information from http://jeriko.l-tech.org/2005/09/04/intel-hda-unter-debian-sarge-installieren/)

lsmod:

```

snd_pcm_oss            55584  0

snd_mixer_oss          19968  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            35968  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7360  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                57232  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8844  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel          19136  0

snd_hda_codec          88960  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                96260  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              26820  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    59108  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11208  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

The gentoo-sources sometimes gave me an Ooops when trying to unload the modules but this seems to be a known alsa-problem which is fixed in the latest unstable versions.

I'm really lost here and a notebook without sound sucks  :Sad: 

I'd be very greatful for any help!

----------

## jamessnell

Just incase you can't get any sound, but everything looks good.. Make sure your alsasound module is running.. Mine wasn't by default.

```
 /etc/init.d/alsasound status 
```

If alsasound is not running, well, then you definitely can't have audio via alsa working.. If it's already on and you still don't get sound, skip this step and make sure you don't have any important audio channels muted (using alsamixer).

```
 /etc/init.d/alsasound start 
```

You can change the volume settings with alsamixer.. Just emerge something that uses alsamixer, like alsamixergui. By default the devices are muted, so you'll need this. In alsamixer, unmute by selecting whatever channel you're interested in and press "m".

You may want to get alsasound to start by default:

```
 rc-update add alsasound default 
```

Hope that's helpful. I had recompiled my kernel twice before I realized that alsasound wasn't loading.

Cheers

----------

## ecroy

Thank you but that seems not to be the problem in my case - alsasound is started and the modules are loaded - still no sound  :Sad: 

----------

## jamessnell

Just a stab in the dark, but care to provide the output from a 

```
 lspci -v 
```

??

Maybe there will be some helpful info from there...

Also, you have of course made sure your sound is enabled in bios?

Also, while you're at it, please throw in the output from a 

```
dmesg
```

Thanks

----------

## jamessnell

Ohh, and another idea.. Is there an update for your system's BIOS??

----------

## ecroy

thank you very much for your ideas:

1. there's no bios update available (under the hood it is based on an Uniwill 259EN3)

2. the bios does not have an option to switch the soundcard on or off

3. lspci -v gives the following entry for the soundcard:

```
0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp: Unknown device 9050

Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

Memory at febf8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

Capabilities: [70] #10 [0091]

```

4. dmesg does not seem to have any information about the soundcard - should I be worried about that?

(dmesg modulo some networking stuff):

```
Linux version 2.6.14-rc4 (root@notebook) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #2 SMP Sun Oct 23 18:19:11 CEST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffd0000 - 000000003ffde000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffde000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed13000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 262096

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32720 pages, LIFO batch:15

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f8850

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x06000506 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x06000506 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x06000506 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x06000506 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd03f0

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x06000506 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffde040

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x06000506 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd4b80

ACPI: SSDT (v001    AMI   CPU1PM 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x3ffd4bc0

ACPI: DSDT (v001  255EI 255EI008 0x00000008 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1867.323 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1033320k/1048384k available (3545k kernel code, 14232k reserved, 1019k data, 252k init, 130880k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3737.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=1868566)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (3737.13 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=3

ACPI: 2 duplicate MCFG table ignored.

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

Boot video device is 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 24)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f4a00000-feafffff

  PREFETCH window: bfe00000-dfefffff

PCI: Bus 2, cardbus bridge: 0000:01:03.0

  IO window: 0000c000-0000cfff

  IO window: 00001000-00001fff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

  MEM window: 52000000-53ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: c000-dfff

  MEM window: f4100000-f49fffff

  PREFETCH window: bde00000-bfdfffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1130199499.356:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidiafb: nVidia device/chipset 10DE0148

nvidiafb: CRTC0 not found

nvidiafb: CRTC1 found

nvidiafb: CRTC 0 is currently programmed for DFP

nvidiafb: Using DFP on CRTC 0

Panel size is 1680 x 1050

allocation failed: out of vmalloc space - use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

nvidiafb: cannot ioremap FB base

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv43 Board - p264h0s , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 10240k, total 262144k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Video Device [PEG] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: Video Device [IGD] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (64 C)

ibm_acpi: ec object not found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.2

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.0.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pcnet32.c:v1.30j 29.04.2005 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0c.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8169s/8110s'.

eth0: RTL8169 at 0xf8806c00, 00:03:0d:35:4c:33, IRQ 18

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L532A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.04

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xFFA0 irq 14

ata1: dev 1 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f09 84:6063 85:3469 86:3e09 87:6063 88:203f

ata1: dev 1 ATA, max UDMA/100, 156301488 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 1 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: FUJITSU MHT2080B  Rev: 0000

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0,  type 0

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[f49ff000-f49ff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:03.0 [1584:3200]

Yenta: adjusting diagnostic: 40 -> 60

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:01:03.0, mfunc 0x000c1002, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 17

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xc000 - 0xdfff

cs: IO port probe 0xc000-0xdfff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf4100000 - 0xf49fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xbde00000 - 0xbfdfffff

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xfebffc00

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000e480

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 18, io base 0x0000e800

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000e880

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000ec00

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver, 1.4

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.0

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64
```

According to the output of lspci I tried to change the alsa module parameter to 

```
options snd-hda-intel model=uniwill
```

 with no effect  :Sad: 

When I restart alsasound (ie. reload the modules) I hear a short noise from the speakers - is this a good sign or a bad sign (or no sign at all  :Smile: )

Thank's again for any help!

----------

## jamessnell

Okay, I still have to look over that stuff more.. But if you hear something when the alsa module gets loaded, in my experience, that's a great sign!

So.. You're certain the card isn't muted???? I'd try loading up alsamixer, selecting each channel and pressing "m" to toggle the mixer.. 

Also, make sure you're not trying to send your output to the wrong device.. Have a look around in /dev and see if when you pipe something in to /dev/dsp you get an error like "device not found".. If that's the case, that COULD also be the source of your problem.. 

I'll have to review your dmesg more in a bit, but looks like right at the end it mentions something about your card 

I'm talking about: 

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64
```

So, it looks like your kernel at least sees the card.. 

Anyway, I'll get back to ya in a bit.

cheers

----------

## ecroy

I checked again and the card is definitley not muted - every control in alsamixer is unmuted.

```
cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
```

 results in no output at all - neither on the console, nor on the speakers  :Sad: 

I'm not sure if this contains any usefull information but this is the /proc info screen of alsamixer:

```
/proc/asound/version:

====================

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc2.

Compiled on Oct 25 2005 for kernel 2.6.14-rc5 (SMP).

/proc/asound/cards:

===================

0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

HDA Intel at 0xfebf8000 irq 16

/proc/asound/devices:

=====================

17: [0- 1]: digital audio playback

16: [0- 0]: digital audio playback

24: [0- 0]: digital audio capture

0:  [0- 0]: ctl

1:        : sequencer

33:       : timer

/proc/asound/oss/devices:

=========================

1:        : sequencer

8:        : sequencer

0:  [0- 0]: mixer

3:  [0- 3]: digital audio

12: [0-12]: digital audio

/proc/asound/timers:

====================

G0: system timer : 1000.000us (10000000 ticks)

P0-0-0: PCM playback 0-0-0 : SLAVE

P0-0-1: PCM capture 0-0-1  : SLAVE

P0-0-3: PCM capture 0-0-3  : SLAVE

P0-1-0: PCM playback 0-1-0 : SLAVE

/proc/asound/pcm:

=================

00-00: ALC880 Analog  : ALC880 Analog  : playback 1 : capture 2

00-01: ALC880 Digital : ALC880 Digital : playback 1

/proc/asound/version:

====================

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc2.

Compiled on Oct 25 2005 for kernel 2.6.14-rc5 (SMP).

/proc/asound/cards:

===================

0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

HDA Intel at 0xfebf8000 irq 16

/proc/asound/devices:

=====================

17: [0- 1]: digital audio playback

16: [0- 0]: digital audio playback

24: [0- 0]: digital audio capture

0:  [0- 0]: ctl

1:        : sequencer

33:       : timer

/proc/asound/oss/devices:

=========================

1:        : sequencer

8:        : sequencer

0:  [0- 0]: mixer

3:  [0- 3]: digital audio

12: [0-12]: digital audio

/proc/asound/timers:

====================

G0: system timer : 1000.000us (10000000 ticks)

P0-0-0: PCM playback 0-0-0 : SLAVE

P0-0-1: PCM capture 0-0-1  : SLAVE

P0-0-3: PCM capture 0-0-3  : SLAVE

P0-1-0: PCM playback 0-1-0 : SLAVE

/proc/asound/pcm:

=================

00-00: ALC880 Analog  : ALC880 Analog  : playback 1 : capture 2

00-01: ALC880 Digital : ALC880 Digital : playback 1
```

----------

## jamessnell

Well, assuming your hardware is totally fine, then I suppose the only potential source of your problem is your kernel.. Perhaps you could boot a live distro (such as Ubuntu's - http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso), boot off of that and see if those have more luck with your sound card.. If so, then at least you'll know that you can get your sound running..

Another thing that probably won't help at all would be to try this (take from your dmesg)

```
PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
```

Good luck

----------

## mhennings

I've also got an intel hda not working.

currently the drivers are also under developement so it is not always a user problem with that card.

maybe you should try an usb headphone, or en external sound card

-- marco

----------

## mhennings

I've also got an intel hda not working.

currently the drivers are also under developement so it is not always a user problem with that card.

maybe you should try an usb headphone, or en external sound card

-- marco

----------

## ecroy

The kernel paramater route=noriq did - as you assumed - not help at all  :Sad: 

I tried the Ubuntu livecd but somehow it always got stuck somewhere during the boot process - Knoppix on the other hand runs fine albeit it is not able to play any sound as well  :Sad: 

So either my hardware is currently not supported well enough by linux or it's simply broken - I guess i'll have two choices to find out: either install windows or simply wait...

@jamessnell: thanks for your great support und your patience!

@mhennings: good to know that I'm not the only one with that problem - it would be nice if you could post here when you someday get your card working - I'll sure do the same (currently downloading alsa cvs snapshot...)

----------

## jamessnell

Well, you're not totally out of options yet.. Intel does sometime provide some drivers of their own.. So check their website for that.. of course, you need to select linux as your operating system, though I don't think they make stuff for gentoo.. But really, if you can get some sources of some form, you'll be alright... On the same token, they probably only give out binaries.. Anyway, check it out just to be sure..

Another option that I seriously seriously doubt will help is to recompile your kernel using oss instead of alsa.. oss is the old sound system, but perhaps it'll magically work out for you. Don't count on it, but it may be worth a try.

Finally, you could try building in all the available sound card drivers directly in to your kernel, who knows, maybe your sound card is compatabile with one of them. Hard to say for sure, but like the other suggestions I've made this time around, I wouldn't count on it at all.

If you're still stuck, for fun, take a look to see if openbsd supports your sound card, they have their own drivers that they make up. I don't think they're compatible with the linux kernel, but maybe that'd be a good alternative to windows if linux doesn't work out for you.

Another windows alternative is solaris, from sun.. Though, I'd be shocked if they supported your card. I think solaris 10 is built off of the linux kernel anyway.

If you're really savvy, you could read up on writing your own drivers and see what you can get going. It may be easier than you think. Of course, that also depends on your patience and your existing skills.

Well, I'm about out of ideas.. Good luck!

----------

## jamessnell

by the way, I wasn't trying to suggest that oss stands for old sound system, it's the open sound system.. that was just a conincidence.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ecroy

Now I'm puzzled: I installed vmware and WinXP as guest operating system and as it was finished installing and booted up I heard sound from my notebook for the first time!

I'm not that familiar with the way vmware handles sound but XP listed a "Creative AudioPCI (ES1371, ES1373) (WDM)" soundcard - which is clearly not the thing I have in my notebook... Does vmware do some fancy soundcard emulation which magically works when alsa itself does not or is it in fact the native windows soundsystem which works with a generic soundblaster driver??? It's hard to believe for me either of the two possibilities. I mean. is alsa really 4 years behind the windows drivers? That would be pretty much longer than I expected... Could someone maybe shed some light here please?  :Smile: 

----------

## ecroy

Thank's for the other suggestions - maybe this is the reason I was always looking for to finally try out openbsd and solaris  :Smile:  The intel site does not seem to provide linux drivers for this soundcard but I'll keep on searching...

----------

## jamessnell

If vmware used your sound, that implies to me that your sound card is properly configured.. I'd take a very close look at how vmware accesses the host's hardware to confirm that.. I don't think vmware would be able to directly access the hardware and configure it itself, seems that most modern operating systems consider something like that quite taboo.

----------

## ecroy

Well it seems that vmware just used the oss emulation of alsa which I recently compiled in. It didn't occur to me that oss emulation of alsa could be working while alsa directly does not. In fact my system was compiled with -oss in USE so alle the programs I've tried (mplayer, xine, vlc,...) did not even try to use the oss emulation. Now I recompiled everything with oss support and at least I get some sound... How can it be that the alsa-oss emulation works when alsa does not? And more importantly: what could be done about it  :Smile: 

My searches in the forums and the web were not successfull so far...

(I'm aware that this does not strictly belong into the hardware forum anymore...)

----------

## jamessnell

 *Quote:*   

> How can it be that the alsa-oss emulation works when alsa does not?

 

I bet you what's happening there is the alsa-oss emulation may infact be oss with an alsa-like interface.. So, from the perspective of an application just trying to send out data to a sound card.. If that application only knows how to chat to alsa, then perhaps what you've now got is that application talking to oss, but through an alsa style interface.. I honestly am just guessing here, so that may well not be what's happening, but, I'd be willing to bet that's at least a key part of it.

In anycase, you should find a hardware development fourm somewhere where you can encourage development for that sound card.. Or see if development is already taking place. At the very least these posts here are good just to make it known that some work is needed in this particular area..

Anyway, keep me posted.

----------

## ecroy

I will - and thanks for all your support!

----------

## rada

I've been trying to make my Intel HDA driver work for a few hours now.  I've read a bunch of forum posts and other resources but I cannot seem to find my exact problem.  I'm using kernel 2.6.14 and first used the hd audio driver from that, no dice.  Then I read to use the alsa-drivers as they are more up to date and will remedy this problem: 

```
hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC880, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xb
```

But again no dice.  The modules load, the driver loads, alsamixer does not load though, I presume because of that problem.  Is there something I missed?  Thanks!

EDIT: More specifiacally I looked at https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=1453 that bug report and found my exact problem and a proposed solution.  I had ran alsaconf earlier thinking it would work. So I added the line that they say in the bug report that should fix it to /erc/modules.d/alsa:

```
model=3stack position_fix=2
```

But still nothing, same errors.  Maybe I didnt add teh line correctly?Last edited by rada on Sat Nov 19, 2005 10:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Jochus

I'm also having troubles with my ICH6 Family Audio card from Intel.

The Alsaconf doesn't recognize the card, but dmesg says the card has been detected  :Sad: 

----------

## rada

alright now I got it to work  :Very Happy: .  To do this I added

```
alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel model=3stack position_fix=2

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel
```

to /etc/modules.d/alsa, ran modules-update and /etc/init.d/alsasound start.

----------

## Jochus

Great!

Works perfect to me!

----------

## jrembold

i had read in one of the other threads, and it worked for me, that you need to mute "line jack" and "headphones."  

this solved my problem, so it may help you.

jrembold

----------

## ecroy

I went with OSS emulation for some time now which seemed to work just fine.

Noticing the release of alsa-driver-1.0.11_rc1 (not yet in portage but copying the ebuilds works) I gave ALSA another try.

Found this post: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.user/21477

To my surprise the following gave me sound:

```

aplay -D hw:0,0 somesoundfile.wav

```

This new insight led me to suspect the dmix plugin which seems to be used by default since alsa-driver 1.0.9_rc2.

Bypassing the dmix plugin via my .asoundrc (which did not exist up to this moment):

```

pcm.!default {

    type hw

    card 0

}

ctl.!default {

    type hw

    card 0

}

```

Gives me sound with ALSA applications but now I'm struggling getting dmix to work...

I'll post any further success reports  :Wink: 

----------

## skormel

I got the same problem as ecroy, I have sound the mic work ok but i can control the sound level though out 'mocp' or 'xmms' I only can control de volume through out alsamixer. Also It only can reproduces one sound if I'm listening to the music, I can't heard any other aplicattion or game like monsterz.

Can I help please?

Thanks you all, and sorry for my english.

----------

## Jochus

My soundcard still works ( /me happy  :Wink:  ) ... But I don't think the solution of rada is the best way to get that card working.

First of all, I installed everything in my kernel, and I don't work with modules. The only modules that get loaded on boot are:

* fglrx ( videocard )

* snd_hda_intel

* snd_hda_codec  

But, it takes a very long time to load the soundcard modules ( the startup script on boot takes a break, and then it continues ... )

When I put the volume (in Alsamixer) "higher", then I hear a painfull "peep" sound  :Sad: 

Did I do something stupid ?

----------

## hefest

 *rada wrote:*   

> alright now I got it to work .  To do this I added
> 
> ```
> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
> 
> ...

 

I've tried to do the exact same thing and once again, got nowhere.

A bit of detalis:

```

:lspci | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

: dmesg | grep -i snd

: dmesg | grep -i sound

: dmesg | grep -i audio

Apparently, nothing in dmesg.

: cat/etc/modules.d/alsa

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel model=3stack position_fix=2

: cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

agpart

intel-agp

drm

i915

nvram

8139too

#ipw2200

#snd-hda-intel

#snd-intel8x0

uhci_hcd

ehci_hcd

ohci_hcd

acpi-cpufreq

ipw2200

:cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc3.

Compiled on Mar  3 2006 for kernel 2.6.15-suspend2-r3.

:cat /proc/asound/pcm

00-01: ALC260 Digital : ALC260 Digital : playback 1

00-00: ALC260 Analog : ALC260 Analog : playback 1 : capture 1

: cat /proc/asound/devices 

  0: [ 0]   : control

  1:        : sequencer

 16: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback

 17: [ 0- 1]: digital audio playback

 24: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

 33:        : timer

:/etc/init.d/alsasound status

 * status:  started

: cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xd000c000 irq 10

Snippet from /usr/src/linux/.config:

# Sound

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

# CONFIG_SND is not set

# Open Sound System

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

: uname -av

Linux potjeh 2.6.15-r3-susp2 #8 PREEMPT Thu Mar 2 23:27:21 CET 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GNU/Linux

```

I tried using alsa-driver instead of the drivers packaged with the kernel, but got the same result - no sound, no errors.

BTW, I tried using snd-intel8x0, but alsamixer complains ("no device").

I've got 3 theories.

Theory no.1

Fn keyboard sound controles (volume and on/off) don't work/aren't configured correctly under linux (this was certainly the case on my older, Asus laptop), and the sound is off or low by default. Don't have an idea how to check up on this or how to fix it.

Theory no.2

I'm setting the wrong model in the snd-hda-intel modul options. The way I understand it, the model reflects the number and type of in/out audio connectors of the card. As long as I don't set the right model, I won't get any sound as the sound is channeled elsewhere.

Theory no.3

I've never seen the "Master" channel bar in alsamixer! In some setups, (using kernel drivers, for example) I saw PCM, but never the Master volume. If the master volume was set to 0 or mute all of this time, than I couldn't have heard anything, could I. When I try to set the Master volume, this happens:

```

: amixer set Master  31 unmute                                                               

amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Master',0

```

Don't have any idea how to check up on this or fix it.

So, comments, oppinions...a shoulder to cry on?  :Smile:  I've been at it for so long I'm begining to think I'll never hear a peep out of this machine...still, hope dies last!

Hefest

----------

## vPat

I have a Dell Inspiron 1300 Laptop with the intel hda sound card. Mine works fine but when i plugin headphones sound still comes out of the internal speakers but not the headphones  :Sad: .

Has anyone found a way to fix this ?

.Pat

----------

## Shirakawasuna

http://www.disgruntledgoat.com/content/useful/gentoo_on_inspiron630m.php.  Check the section with the sigmatel patch and follow the guide - patch your kernel, recompile and install it, and your headphone jack will work  :Smile: .

----------

## Jochus

 *Jochus wrote:*   

> But, it takes a very long time to load the soundcard modules ( the startup script on boot takes a break, and then it continues ... )
> 
> When I put the volume (in Alsamixer) "higher", then I hear a painfull "peep" sound 
> 
> Did I do something stupid ?

 

Anybody an answer?

----------

## hefest

Anybody an answer?[/quote]

You're luck, I'd say: at least you got yours to break the silence...which is more that I've been able to do with mine during the last 2 months or so.  :Sad: 

----------

## Jochus

Anybody who has this sound card and got dmix working? I have sound, but I can't mix ...  :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *Jochus wrote:*   

> Anybody who has this sound card and got dmix working? I have sound, but I can't mix ... 

 

has anyone tired to install alsa cvs?

my sound card is the following:

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
```

```
# cat /proc/asound/devices

 16: [0- 0]: digital audio playback

 24: [0- 0]: digital audio capture

  0: [0- 0]: ctl

  1:       : sequencer

 33:       : timer

# cat /proc/asound/timers

G0: system timer : 4000.000us (10000000 ticks)

P0-0-0: PCM playback 0-0-0 : SLAVE

  Client application 23752 : running

P0-0-1: PCM capture 0-0-1 : SLAVE

# cat /proc/asound/pcm

00-00: ALC260 Analog : ALC260 Analog : playback 1 : capture 1

```

----------

